# pundamilia nyererei and tiger barbs



## cmcpart0422 (Oct 4, 2008)

I am cycling my tank with 4 small tiger barbs and I have become quite attached to them. They are kinda feisty and are known to be aggressive fin nippers. Will the pundamilia nyererei that i am putting in the tank be able to hold there own against these guys or should I get rid of the tiger barbs.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They'll be fine together, assuming the tank is big enough.


----------



## cmcpart0422 (Oct 4, 2008)

Well its 30 gallon that was going to make a species only tank for the nyererei. And the barbs were for cycling.


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

cmcpart0422 said:


> I am cycling my tank with 4 small tiger barbs and I have become quite attached to them. They are kinda feisty and are known to be aggressive fin nippers. Will the pundamilia nyererei that i am putting in the tank be able to hold there own against these guys or should I get rid of the tiger barbs.


Don't worry about the Pundamilias. If those tiger barbs try to nip them, the nyerereis will rip them apart. The tiger barbs will survive only if they keep their distance.


----------

